
Caroline Lucretia Herschel – Comet Huntress (1999) [pdf] - Hooke
http://cdsads.u-strasbg.fr/cgi-bin/nph-iarticle_query?1999JBAA..109...78H&amp;data_type=PDF_HIGH
======
chrispeel
The book "Age of Wonder" by Richard Holmes [1] includes a sympathetic overview
of Caroline. I do not recall Holmes ever describing her as "spinster" as
Hughes does in the sixth word of her outline above. Hughes seems condescending
in his first and last sentences, which I don't appreciate.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/The-Age-Wonder-Generation-
Discovery/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Age-Wonder-Generation-
Discovery/dp/1400031877)

